# Need a part...Stihl AV 31



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

I`ve been having trouble keeping my chainsaw running for more than 2 minutes. It seems the modual has gone bad. Stihl no longer makes the part. I was hoping to find a used one or an old saw for the part. Would anyone out there have any leads? Thanks Rick


----------

